# Issue with both dc (DE504) and de (SMC 8432BTA)



## Simba7 (May 14, 2012)

I have a pair of DE504's and an SMC 8432BTA in my router and ever since I switched back to FreeBSD, I could never get them to work. They show up just fine, but no traffic whatsoever goes through them. The cas, fxp, hme cards work just fine.

Any ideas? I'm currently running FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE.

Note: I hope the dc and de drivers aren't fighting with each other. I'll take the SMC card out for a test run and see if it starts talking.

EDIT: Nope. That sure didn't fix it. The dc driver isn't sending or receiving traffic whatsoever. It lights up normally, but absolutely nothing goes through.


----------



## Simba7 (May 29, 2012)

It's been a couple of weeks and still haven't found a way to resolve this issue.

I'm wondering if it is resolvable.


----------

